# The Best Subwoofers



## ALUCARD19

imagic said:


> No matter what your budget, no matter how advanced or basic you want to get with it, our list of the best ten subwoofers is sure to satiate anyone’s needs.
> 
> *Click this link* to check out the list.


You forgot to list the HSU VTF-3 MK5 15" front firing, also the VTF-15H MK2, along with the ULS-15 MK2, all 3 of these should also be on your list.
*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Philip To

... and Rythmik.


----------



## imagic

_We are committed to finding, researching, and recommending the best products. We earn commissions from purchases you make using the retail links in our product reviews. Learn more about how this works here._


----------

